# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  ¿Estás de acuerdo con el nuevo Régimen Laboral Juvenil?

## Bruno Cillóniz

Aunque el régimen laboral juvenil es perfectible, hay algunas dudas sobre la misma que muestran desconocimiento sobre la ley.  El nuevo régimen laboral juvenil busca reducir el desempleo y la informalidad que afecta con mayor crudeza a los jóvenes de entre 18 y 24 años -de acuerdo con el ministro de Economía y Finanzas, Alonso Segura-. Su creación ha causado la inmediata indignación de muchos sectores que consideran que desprotege laboralmente a este sector de la población.  
Pese a que, como toda norma, es perfectible, muchas de las críticas que han llovido sobre la norma laboral muestran desconocimiento sobre algunos puntos de la Ley 30288, que vale la pena aclarar para que el debate se centre en si reducir los costos laborales es suficiente incentivo para efectivamente combatir la informalidad y el desempleo.  
Pero, antes que nada, es importante aclarar que el régimen no es obligatorio y que dentro de la negociación entre el trabajador y el empleador se puede determinar que este último goce de más beneficios.   *1.  Se despedirá a mayores de 25 años para contratar a jóvenes* 
El artículo 22 de la norma prohíbe expresamente el despido de trabajadores para que sean sustituidos, en el mismo puesto y funciones, por jóvenes contratados bajo el nuevo régimen laboral juvenil. 
El incumplimiento del empleador de esta prohibición es considerado como falta muy grave en materia de relaciones laborales, por lo cual, cualquier trabajador que sufra un despido por este motivo puede presentar su denuncia ante el Ministerio de Trabajo, por teléfono (al 315-6000) o en su página web. El empleador que se encuentre culpable de esta falta recibirá una sanción de S/.76.000.  
Asimismo, se especifica que una empresa solo podrá tener bajo el régimen laboral juvenil como máximo al 25% de su planilla.   *2. Los jóvenes no tienen ningún beneficio laboral* 
Aunque la norma, efectivamente, determina que los jóvenes de entre 18 y 24 años que acepten incorporarse a una empresa bajo el nuevo régimen laboral juvenil no puedan recibir CTS ni gratificaciones y solo cuenten con 15 días de vacaciones al año, no es cierto que no tengan ningún beneficio laboral y, por lo tanto, no tengan ningún incentivo para dejar la informalidad.  
A diferencia de lo que sucede en el sector informal, los que ingresen al nuevo régimen tendrán acceso a un seguro de salud (Essalud), a un sistema de pensiones y tendrán derecho al pago de horas extra, a un descanso semanal obligatorio y en los días feriados.  
Asimismo, se especifica que en caso de despido injustificado recibirá una indemización equivalente al sueldo de 20 días. Aunque esta es menor a los 45 días que se pagan en el régimen general, representa una cierta protección contra este tipo de abusos.   *3. Es un régimen más abusivo que los vigentes* 
Como muestra el cuadro elaborado por el área laboral del Estudio Miranda & Amado, el régimen laboral juvenil es bastante similar a los que se crearon para la microempresa y los trabajadores agrarios, e incluso en algunos casos, como las indemnizaciones por despido, las condiciones son mejores.   1025017.jpg*4. Se les quitará beneficios a los jóvenes que están trabajando actualmente* 
La Ley 30288 determina que el nuevo régimen laboral juvenil solo podrá aplicarse a aquellos jóvenes de entre 18 y 24 años que estén desempleados, es decir, que nunca hayan estado en una planilla o que hayan pasado más de 90 días desocupados.  
Además, se especifica en el artículo 3 que este régimen no se aplica a los jóvenes que ya tengan un contrato bajo las reglas de juego del régimen general, quienes conservarán los beneficios que estipula su contrato. Asimismo, señala que tampoco se aplica a los jóvenes que estén contratados bajo el régimen general que cesen con posterioridad a la entrada en vigencia de la ley y que sean contratados por la misma empresa.   *5. Las empresas no los capacitarán si no les apetece* 
En el artículo 19 de la norma se especifica que es una obligación de las empresas capacitar a los jóvenes para el trabajo, de modo que se incremente su productividad y empleabilidad.  
Para hacerlo, pueden aprovechar los beneficios tributarios que ofrece el Gobierno en el artículo 20, que le permite a las empresas dejar de pagar impuestos por cada sol que inviertan en capacitar a los jóvenes bajo el régimen laboral juvenil hasta por el equivalente al 2% de la planilla, es decir, de su gasto total en pago de personal. 
Este es uno de los aspectos más importantes de la ley, pues asegura que los jóvenes, una vez dentro del mercado formal, adquieran habilidades que le permitan conseguir un empleo con mayores beneficios dentro del régimen general.  
Asimismo, el empleador deberá exigir a los jóvenes que no hayan terminado la secundaria que regresen a las aulas antes de que se cumplan dos meses desde la contratación.  *Fuente:* *http://elcomercio.pe/economia/peru/r...9152?ref=visor*Temas similares: ¿Estás de acuerdo o no con el ingreso de transgénicos al Perú? ¿Estás de acuerdo o en desacuerdo con la legalización de la marihuana? ¿Por qué? Artículo: Régimen laboral de exportaciones no tradicionales genera más de 1.3 millones de empleos Artículo: Adex se opone a derogación de régimen laboral para exportaciones No Tradicionales Artículo: Continúa polémica por régimen laboral para la agroexportación

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados comparto con ustedes otro gran artículo -desde mi punto de vista- del Sr. Dante Bobadilla.  Me imagino que no todos deben estar de acuerdo con él y sus comentarios, pero debo confesar que yo soy un gran seguidor de sus columnas, pues dice las cosas como son y sin pelos en la lengua.  *"El progresismo pulpín"** (Por: Dante Bobadilla Ramírez) * La ley del empleo juvenil, bautizada como Ley Pulpín, ha encendido el debate sobre el maltrecho escenario laboral del país. Pero es un debate estéril porque la argumentación de izquierda adopta ribetes teológicos. A cada rato nos topamos con dogmas inamovibles como los "derechos adquiridos" y con clásicos argumentum ad verecundiam, como por ejemplo: "lo dice la OIT". Además de insistir en sus falacias ad hominem para descartar la opinión de todo un sector político por el hecho de ser "fujimorista". Frente a todo esto cualquier debate serio resulta inútil. Y no es ninguna novedad. Los debates con la izquierda carecen de sentido porque son dogmáticos y conservadores.¿Cómo cambiar radicalmente el escenario de 80% de informalidad laboral sin tocar los dogmas sagrados de los "derechos adquiridos" causantes de esta situación? Es imposible. Para la izquierda la solución pasa por la fórmula chavista de crear un Estado policíaco, con un ejército de inspectores que marche a las empresas junto con policías y soldados para constatar que los derechos laborales estén respetándose o, en su defecto, aplicar onerosas multas, meter presos a los empresarios, cerrar empresas o estatizarlas, tal como hicieron Hugo Chávez y su heredero Nicolás Maduro en Venezuela con los funestos resultados que ahora vemos.  La otra salida sería iniciar un debate serio acerca de los mal llamados "beneficios sociales", que hoy se defienden como dogmas de fe pero que en el fondo son una franca aberración conceptual, cercana al robo institucionalizado. ¿Qué son concretamente estos "beneficios sociales"? Para decirlo en forma sencilla son dádivas otorgadas por políticos demagogos y cargadas a la cuenta de las empresas privadas. Cada vez que un demagogo en el poder se emociona surge un derecho social. En el pasado era muy fácil que un patán trepado al poder, embebido de soberbia y arrogancia, soltara un discurso patriotero y regalara derechos al pueblo como todo un un perdonavidas. El costo de su grandeza y emoción social tenía que ser asumido por las empresas privadas o el erario público. Así fue como nos llenamos de esos estúpidos "beneficios sociales". Y no es cierto que las masas hayan luchado por esos derechos, como parlotean los progres.  Recordemos, por ejemplo, los aciagos días del primer gobierno de Alan García, cuando entre los efectos del litio decidió inventar el derecho a la gratificación. Hasta entonces la gratificación era eso: un acto libre de agradecimiento de las empresas hacia sus trabajadores, efectuado tradicionalmente en fiestas patrias y Navidad. Personalmente lo recibí en los diez años previos. Pero Alan García un día decidió que esa gratificación debía ser un "derecho" y la convirtió en una obligación legal con monto y fecha definidos y amenaza de multas. Su popularidad creció, lógicamente. Eso era todo lo que buscaba. Pero luego el efecto de su demagogia hizo de la economía un desastre y por primera vez dejé de recibir la gratificación, pese a que ya era un "derecho" y una obligación de la empresa.  Ahora escucho a jóvenes reclamando airadamente por su asignación familiar. Es decir, ellos tienen un hijo y la empresa tiene que verse afectada. ¿No es eso ridículo? ¿La empresa les sugirió que tuvieran un hijo? En todo caso, deberían ir a reclamarle derechos a su papá, pero no a la empresa. De esta clase de estupideces aberrantes está lleno el paraíso socialista de los beneficios sociales del precario ambiente laboral donde, sin duda, la perla mayor es la bendita "estabilidad laboral". ¿Qué cosa en este mundo es estable? ¡Nada! Y menos la economía. Las empresas están sujetas a mercados inestables, a climas variables, a gustos populares cambiantes y hasta a gobiernos impulsivos. ¿En razón de qué puede existir una estabilidad laboral? Es inconcebible. Las empresas están impedidas de despedir personal incluso en situación cercana a la quiebra. Ya es completamente delirante.  La situación no da para más. Es una lástima que los jóvenes turcos que marcharon por las calles reclamando derechos laborales cuando ni siquiera empleo tienen no estén a la altura de los tiempos. Los pulpines del progresismo han preferido salir a reclamar por los viejos dogmas del pasado que han provocado justamente el desastre de realidad que tienen hoy. No quieren empleo sino derechos. Son parte de las modernas generaciones formadas bajo la mentalidad del progresismo parásito que sueña con la mamadera de un empleo único y estable de por vida, bajo la comodidad de la estabilidad laboral más una larga lista de beneficios adicionales, que no tienen nada que ver con su calidad como trabajadores o su productividad personal. Es el viejo y fracasado sistema diseñado por la izquierda velasquista que eliminó la meritocracia y la competitividad para crear el paraíso de los derechos igualitarios.  Es muy cómodo ser un defensor de los derechos cuando estos tienen que ser solventados por otros. Lo que deberíamos hacer es extender esos derechos a todos, de modo que la gente sienta cuánto cuesta solventarlos. Por ejemplo, habría que aumentar un 50% la tarifa pactada con el gasfitero o el taxista para pagarle sus beneficios sociales además del servicio prestado. ¿Estarían dispuestos todos a eso? Sospecho que al día siguiente saldrán indignados en protesta a exigir que sea el Estado o las empresas los que corran con ese pago. Eso es lo que quieren los parásitos sociales de hoy en día que han crecido con la mentalidad anti empresa y pro Estado.  El Perú necesita ideas frescas. Necesitamos desprendernos de las taras mentales del pasado. Ya no podemos seguir defendiendo ideas surgidas de la emoción irresponsable de dictadores como Velasco o de gobernantes delirantes como Alan García. Es urgente reestructurar todo el panorama laboral tirando a la basura conceptos como "beneficios sociales" o "estabilidad laboral" y concentrarnos en el libre mercado de la competencia laboral y la productividad. Las empresas deben tener total libertad de contratación y despido, deben competir abiertamente por los recursos humanos tanto en la contratación como en la capacitación, los bonos deben darse por productividad y eficiencia, el Estado debe orientar el mercado laboral mediante incentivos tributarios y no mediante cargas laborales, etc, etc. Digo, si es que queremos surgir como nación y entrar en el concierto de las naciones más desarrolladas del mundo. Si no, pues sigan llorando por la mamadera de los derechos y seguiremos en la cola del mundo.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*La utopía, por Jaime de Althaus*   La gran mayoría de jóvenes sin empleo o sin derechos permanece desorganizada porque no tiene nada que defender. 
Sería extraordinario que la juventud se movilizara por conquistar derechos para las grandes mayorías informales, por simplificar y reducir el costo de la formalidad para que todos puedan ingresar a ella, por romper las barreras que mantienen al 74% de los peruanos sin derecho alguno. Sin embargo, las marchas que hemos visto no tienen esa finalidad sino, más bien, la de defender el sistema que hace posible esa gran exclusión. 
Por supuesto, no es eso lo que perciben quienes se movilizan, sino un intento malvado de la gran empresa por recortar los derechos de los trabajadores. Pero no se repara en que quienes sí gozan de esos derechos absolutos trabajan casi exclusivamente en la gran empresa, porque ni la micro, pequeña ni la mayor parte de la mediana pueden solventarlos. Y por eso los derechos absolutos de unos no son sino la falta absoluta de derechos de la mayoría. 
Dice Carlos Meléndez que lo que mueve a los jóvenes es una utopía, un sueño: el de los derechos laborales absolutos. Pero esa “utopía” es el statu quo de la ley general de trabajo, que es, a su vez, la realidad de un porcentaje reducido de trabajadores: los que trabajan en las empresas del gran capital principalmente. Entonces no se sabe en qué momento se está defendiendo una utopía o, más bien, un interés concreto –el de los relativamente pocos que gozan la “utopía”– y una ideología. 
Pero qué clase de utopía es esa que incrementa los salarios mucho menos que los de quienes trabajan en el régimen flexible, menos utópico, de la agroexportación: entre el 2005 y el 2014 los ingresos de los trabajadores en planilla de la agricultura (no solo agroexportación) se han incrementado en 60%, mientras que los del sector electricidad en 27% y los de intermediación financiera en -14%: ¡han caído! (Mintra). A más flexibilidad y menos utopía, más rápido suben los salarios. 
Podemos argumentar que la ley de empleo juvenil que, pese a todo, ofrece todos los derechos básicos (8 horas, salud, salario mínimo, etc.) es una utopía para la mayor parte de jóvenes, que no tienen nada, más aun cuando los “derechos” recortados (CTS, gratificaciones) no existen en casi ninguna parte del mundo. Pero una utopía algo recortada no puede competir con la utopía absoluta.  
Diríase que la vieja ideología marxista le ha vuelto a ganar al liberalismo la batalla de las ilusiones. Pero es engañoso porque quienes se movilizan son los organizados, es decir, los que tienen un interés –recubierto de ideología– que defender (Marx dixit). En efecto, la Coordinadora Juvenil por un Trabajo Digno está integrada por la CGTP, la Federación Textil, la CUT, la CTP (aprista), el Foro Juvenil de Izquierda, el Frente Amplio y centros federados. 
Mientras tanto, la gran mayoría de jóvenes sin empleo o sin derechos permanece desorganizada porque no tiene nada que defender y carece de “conciencia de clase”. Sorprende que no haya aparecido el político o el líder capaz de aglutinar el interés difuso de esa mayoría hacia la demanda de un orden legal más justo e inclusivo.  *Fuente: La utopía, por Jaime de Althaus | Opinión | Política | El Comercio Peru*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Ley Pulpín (régimen laboral juvenil): a favor y en contra * Es difícil escapar del debate acerca de la Ley Pulpín.  He visto a muchos opinando en contra de la ley basados en datos incorrectos que han sido puestos en evidencia aquí y aquí, pero también algunos comentando acerca de la injusticia en términos más generales- que esta ley representa. No voy a entrar a todos los detalles de la Ley porque es un tema que ha sido ampliamente discutido, pero me referiré a lo que considero su esencia. Adelanto que estoy a favor de la idea de la Ley, pero en contra de la manera en que se ha propuesto. Considero que debería aplicarse de manera más extensa y no solo a jóvenes hasta los 24 años. 
En esencia, todos los beneficios laborales son asimilables a la regulación de precios que significa el sueldo mínimo. Las vacaciones, CTS, seguros, etc., son contra-prestaciones desde el punto de vista económico que equivalen a un sueldo. Aunque existen argumentos a favor y en contra de la regulación de precios en el campo del empleo, creo que es justo decir que la mayoría de expertos en regulación estaría en contra. La regulación de precios genera mercados negros (informalidad en el ámbito laboral); escasez (desempleo o reducción de inversiones); y también puede ser contestada por las empresas con aumentos de precios de sus bienes o servicios (para más detalles, ver aquí y aquí). 
Si se pudieran mantener los niveles de formalidad, empleo, inversión y precios iguales luego de aumentarle los sueldos a los trabajadores, habría un muy buen argumento justiciero a favor de la regulación de precios. Lamentablemente, las empresas no son mancas y reaccionan a la regulación. 
Además, esta regulación al generar desempleo e inflación- tiende a tener un impacto mayor en las personas con menos recursos, que son más susceptibles a los incrementos de precios y suelen tener empleos que en condiciones de mercado serían remunerados por debajo del sueldo mínimo.  *Regresando al tema* 
En el caso de la Ley Pulpín, se está desregulando una parte de la oferta, pero otra se mantiene regulada. Eso, teóricamente, crea una ventaja en los trabajadores menores de 24 años, al volverlos más atractivos para ser empleados. Con lo cual, francamente no entiendo de qué se quejan. Los que se deberían quejar son los mayores de 24, que ahora están en desventaja. 
La justificación de esto, supuestamente, es que los mayores de 24 son más empleables que los menores de 24. Entonces, la Ley busca igualarlos no formalmente- sino en la realidad. 
Desde mi punto de vista, este aspecto de la Ley buscar la igualdad material entre mayores y menores- no solo es anti-económico, sino inconstitucional. Desde el punto de vista legal, el Estado busca la igualdad de oportunidades, no la igualdad real entre las personas. La igualdad es un concepto político, no un reconocimiento sociológico o económico- de la identidad entre los seres humanos. Las personas tenemos diferentes habilidades, experiencia, etc., y tenemos derecho a cosechar el fruto de nuestros diversos talentos. Convertirnos en clones, aunque sea en el mínimo sentido, no es -ni ha sido- el fin del Estado moderno, salvo en circunstancias muy concretas como la acción afirmativa- y no exentas de debate. 
Por esto, al final diría que no solo estoy de acuerdo con la desregulación del empleo, sino que se debería extender hasta hacerlo general. Lamento decirlo, pero los oponentes de esto viven en un mundo mágico donde puedo volver más caro algo esperando que se produzca en iguales cantidades y al mismo precio.  *Fuente: Ley Pulpín (régimen laboral juvenil): a favor y en contra | Menú Legal | blogs | gestion.pe*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*El baile de los (jóvenes) que sobran* 
En los últimos días se ha encendido el debate respecto de la ley que flexibiliza el régimen laboral para jóvenes entre 18 y 24 años (ver la ley). En concreto, la ley propone que, por un plazo de cinco años, los jóvenes que recién empiecen su vida laboral y que sean contratados bajo esta modalidad puedan estar sujetos a contratos de tiempo determinado, las empresas que los contraten gocen de mayores incentivos tributarios para su capacitación, y dispone además algunas reducciones en beneficios laborales como gratificaciones, vacaciones y CTS. Estas disposiciones han animado a varios ciudadanos y líderes de opinión a manifestarse abiertamente en contra de la ley por considerarla discriminadora y poco efectiva para promover la formalización y el acceso a empleo adecuado. 
En primer lugar, es necesario poner el régimen laboral peruano en perspectiva. A pesar de que se escucha de distintas fuentes que el Perú de hoy mantiene un régimen laboral demasiado flexible como herencia de los años noventa, la verdad es distinta. A nivel agregado, según el Foro Económico Mundial, el Perú se encuentra en el puesto 74 entre 144 países evaluados en cuanto a la flexibilidad de sus mercados; es decir, en la mitad inferior de la tabla. 
Los aspectos más rígidos de la legislación peruana son los efectos de los impuestos sobre la productividad (puesto 104) y las prácticas de contratación y despido (puesto 130 –en el decil inferior del mundo–). De hecho, de todos los aspectos que traban el correcto funcionamiento del mercado laboral peruano, es probablemente la dificultad de contratar y despedir trabajadores libremente la que más daño hace. Así, precedentes nefastos del Tribunal Constitucional y de diversas sentencias judiciales favorables a la reposición en el puesto de trabajo explican parte de esta situación que limita tremendamente el dinamismo del mercado laboral. 
En segundo lugar, es importante tener una idea clara de la situación actual de los jóvenes trabajadores. Según cifras de la ENAHO, hoy solo uno de cada diez jóvenes trabaja en el sector formal. El resto, la gran mayoría de menores de 25 años, trabaja en el sector informal sin acceso alguno a vacaciones, seguro de salud, ni condiciones mínimas de seguridad. 
Además, el 11% de jóvenes que sí tiene acceso a trabajo formal es justamente el sector más educado y productivo del medio. ¿Es para ellos que se desea mantener los beneficios laborales a costa de las grandes mayorías menos educadas que deben conformarse con la informalidad? Resulta curioso que los sectores más progresistas critiquen una ley que beneficia a los que no tienen ningún derecho o beneficio laboral legal por mantener intactos los beneficios de los pocos afortunados que sí los tienen. 
De hecho, el espíritu de la norma no es quitarle beneficios a aquellos que ya los tienen o a quienes los tendrían en el futuro. La baja oferta y alta demanda por personas calificadas, además de disposiciones bastante explícitas de la ley en cuestión, hacen muy difícil que exista un número grande de perjudicados hoy o a futuro. Con una correcta aplicación y seguimiento, el verdadero impacto de la ley debería ser no quitar sino expandir los beneficios proporcionando seguro de salud, 15 días de vacaciones, acceso a pensión, experiencia formal, capacitaciones, seguro de accidentes, y otras mejoras en las condiciones laborales de ese 90% de jóvenes que hoy trabaja a merced de la informalidad absoluta. 
En tercer lugar, está demostrado estadísticamente que mayor flexibilidad en el mercado laboral aumenta el empleo adecuado de los grupos menos favorecidos –típicamente mujeres, jóvenes y personas con baja educación–. De acuerdo con una investigación de la OECD para el período 1982-2003, una reducción de dos desviaciones estándar del índice de rigidez laboral está asociada con un incremento de cuatro puntos porcentuales en la tasa de empleo juvenil (ver gráfico). Resultados similares obtiene Horst Feldmann para 73 países desarrollados y en desarrollo evaluados entre el 2001 y el 2003.   
En general, los trabajos académicos a nivel global suelen encontrar que, si bien el nivel de rigidez del mercado laboral tiene un impacto incierto sobre la población en general, mayor rigidez sí suele estar asociada con mayor desempleo entre los jóvenes. Cuando los sobrecostos laborales son altos y la rigidez significativa, son los jóvenes –dada su menor experiencia y productividad– los principales perjudicados. 
Por supuesto, existen varios asuntos pendientes a tener en cuenta con respecto a la presente ley. Por un lado, así como en su momento lo fue la llamada Ley Mype, esta legislación especial y temporal distorsiona el mercado laboral al funcionar como una suerte de parche de las deficiencias del régimen general del trabajo. La reforma laboral debe ser integral y no crear regímenes adicionales que hacen el sistema más complejo al tiempo que dejan intacto el rígido régimen general. 
Por otro lado, la eliminación de la CTS y de las gratificaciones no tendrá un impacto económico significativo (los empleadores toman en cuenta el salario anualizado al momento de contratar), pero sí ha generado mucho ruido político que puede impedir que se aprueben otros aspectos más positivos de la ley. Más allá de las posibles interacciones perjudiciales con el sueldo mínimo, pensamos que el costo político de estas eliminaciones es superior a las ganancias económicas. 
Finalmente, si bien la flexibilización del mercado laboral para jóvenes es positiva, no se debe perder de vista que lo único que puede asegurar una mejora sostenida en los niveles de calidad de vida y la superación de la pobreza es el incremento de la productividad y competitividad. El incentivo tributario para invertir en capacitaciones es un paso en el camino correcto, pero falta muchísimo más –desde mejoras en la calidad de la educación escolar y superior hasta la reducción de la burocracia que retrasa las inversiones–. 
Por el momento, el gobierno ha hecho parte de su tarea y ha demostrado que aún le queda espacio para emprender reformas necesarias de mediano plazo. Queda como responsabilidad de los medios y de la ciudadanía informarse adecuadamente para no intentar echar por tierra una norma pensada en otorgarle la oportunidad de un trabajo adecuado a aquellos que más lo necesitan.  *Fuente:El baile de los (jóvenes) que sobran | Reformas incompletas | blogs | gestion.pe*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Personalmente, me resulta indignante ver a jóvenes mayores de 24 años, con estudios profesionales, y que incluso han trabajado ganando grandes sueldos en la Municipalidad de Lima durante la gestión de la peor alcaldesa de la historia de nuestra ciudad, saliendo a protestar exigiendo la derogación -no la revisión y corrección- de esta ley, que beneficia a aquellas personas que tienen mínimas o casi nulas posibilidades de obtener un trabajo formal. 
¿Quién carajo contrata a un mocoso que no ha terminado el colegio o no ha estudiado una carrera técnica o profesional?... ¡NAAAAAAAAAAADIE!   Lo que hacen estas personas que salen a protestar es cavar la tumba económica, laboral y profesional de muchísimos jóvenes peruanos que no han tenido y no tendrán jamás acceso a una educación de calidad que los capacite para poder ser útiles a las empresas, y que por lo tanto, están prácticamente fuera del mapa laboral formal. Si esos mismos jóvenes no tienen posibilidad alguna, es la oportunidad precisa para que un explotador haga de las suyas con ellos; ya que con mucha dificultad podrán salir de esa incómoda posición. 
Lo único criticable desde mi punto de vista, es el mal ejemplo que da el gobierno al subir sueldos a Ministros, congresistas y demñas funcionarios públicos que merecen irse a la calle a buscar trabajo como un chibolo "Pulpín". Tremendo cuentazo el que nos metieron diciendo que el aumento era para poder contar con los mejores profesionales, llámense: Ana Jara, Freddy Otárola, Carmen Omonte, Daniel Figallo, Pulgar Vidal, Ana María Solorzano, Carlos Ramos Heredia, etc, etc. ¿Esos eran los grandes técnicos que merecían el incremento del 100% en sus remuneraciones? 
En fin, ese es otro tema que seguro afecta también a esta ley, que seguramente será derogada por todos estos rojitos a los que les encanta reclamar derechos, que seguramente no podrían cumplir o no cumplirían por decisión propia, de estar al otro lado de la cancha. 
A todo esos vagos que salen a protestar, le digo formen su empresa y aprendan lo que es asumir todo esos costos laborales, antes de salir a protestar porque les han recortado su recreo. La izquierda viene causando mucho daño a este país, y hasta el día de hoy es una verdadera piedra en el zapato.  
Saludos

----------


## Benjamin Pantigozo

No conozco mucho a cerca de leyes laborales,pero para no abusar de los lectores, remontandome a la historia e a las historietas.. LO FUNDAMENTAL EN EL PERU, SON LOS BAJOS SUELDOS, POR LO TANTO ME PARECE QUE LA DISCUSION DE DEBERIA CENTRAR EN UNA LEY DE TRABAJO MODERNA EN BASE A UN SALARIO ANUAL Y VALORIZADO POR HORA...Eso permitiria que el pago de las horas extras y trabajo en horas nocturnas tenga una retribucion justa. 
Por otra parte si los sueldos son justos y se pagan de manera puntual y adecuada, pienso que los unicos beneficios del trabajador, deben ser...VACACIONES DE UN MES PAGADAS, SEGURIDAD SOCIAL Y DE SALUD, DESCANSO MEDICO PROBADO,BONOS POR PRODUCTIVIDAD Y INDEMINIZACION POR ANOS DE SERVICIO EN FUNCION DE LA CAPACIDAD DE LA EMPRESA.   El Estado debe hacer cumplir a cabalidad todas las normas establecidas sin ningun sesgo, de manera imparcial y eficiente.... Me atrevo a decir, que con el costo de vida que se ve hoy en dia en el Peru.. el sueldo minimo por hora tendria que ser el equivalente a 5 dolares americanos la hora.

----------


## Joreg

Saludos, solo decir que en sus mensajes se nota una gran parcialidad que dice mucho de su personalidad y su forma de pensar lo cual se debe respetar! asi como todo lo que escriben esas personas a las que ud menciona que por suerte no son las unicas que podemos leer.  
Respecto a la Ley estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice Benjamin se necesita una ley de trabajo moderna y es obvio que esta "ley pulpin" no lo es!

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Saludos, solo decir que en sus mensajes se nota una gran parcialidad que dice mucho de su personalidad y su forma de pensar lo cual se debe respetar! asi como todo lo que escriben esas personas a las que ud menciona que por suerte no son las unicas que podemos leer.  
> Respecto a la Ley estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice Benjamin se necesita una ley de trabajo moderna y es obvio que esta "ley pulpin" no lo es!

 Yo también respeto tu opinión Joreg y la de todos los que participan aquí. Desde mi punto de vista, esta ley es útil para un sector de la población -jóvenes de 18 a 24 que no han terminado el colegio o no han sido capacitados, y que están desempleados- que tienen todo en contra para ingresar a trabajar formalmente a una empresa. Soy un microempresario y entiendo perfectamente la palabra competitividad, por lo que contratar a alguien así me resulta imposible si no es con algún tipo de incentivo que me motive a contratarlo. 
Pero eso no es lo más interesante de esta ley, pues al contrario de los que muchos de ustedes los jóvenes piensan, ésta no es una ley hecho o pensada para las empresas, sino que está pensada para dichos jóvenes que menos oportunidades tienen por circuntanscias de la vida, ya que el Estado financiará sus estudios o capacitaciones a través de las empresas para hacerlos más competitivos en el mercado laboral. Dependerá luego si la empresa se queda o no con ese joven que capacitó, pero si no lo hace, queda disponible un joven con estudios y experiencia profesional, el cual tendrá muchas más oportunidades de salir adelante por sus propios medios.  
Me parece que la mayoría de jóvenes que protestan son universitarios, y de verdad que me parece muy egoísta que lo hagan, porque ni siquiera los afecta, ya que la educación que reciben los pone en mucho mejor posición que aquellos jóvenes que no tuvieron su misma suerte para buscar un trabajo digno. Pareciera que los universitarios protestan porque el Estado piensa en esos jóvenes y no en ellos; pero ellos son los que precisamente necesitan más ayuda del Estado, como tanto reclaman los izquierdistas. Pero resulta que ahora quieren que se eduque gratis sin siquiera rosarlos a ellos con alguna ley, y por eso es que cada vez soporto menos el falso discurso de la izquierda en nuestro país... ¿No quieren el bien común acaso? ¿No quieren igualdad acaso?... Entonces pongan su granito de arena caramba. 
Soy una persona que reclama mejor educación en el país, y esta es una buena oportunidad para educar o capacitar a jóvenes, que de otra manera serán carnada fácil para la explotación en el mundo laboral informal. Como digo, puede que la ley sea perfectible, pero no puedo dejar de pasar esta oportunidad para el país y los jóvenes que serán la futura fuerza laboral de nuestro país. 
En fin, ya que me reclamas sobre los artículos que publico al respecto, te dejo uno que seguro te interesa; y te recuerdo que eres libre de publicar en este mismo tema los artículos que consideres interesantes para compartir y debatir al respecto, porque soy totalmente democrático en ese sentido. Saludos.  *En la piel de los jóvenes, por Rolando Arellano.*  Aunque la ley les trae más beneficios que problemas, tienen razón de protestar por la forma en que ella se dio. 
Aunque se trata de una ley mejorable, quizá el rechazo a la ley de promoción del empleo juvenil se deba sobre todo a un problema de formas. Problema derivado de que los mayores no hemos entendido al fenómeno de la juventud, estructura social que existe desde hace muy poco en el mundo y mas aún en el Perú. 
¿La juventud algo nuevo? Sí, pues si todos los adultos de la historia tuvieron alguna vez 18 o 20 años, antes pasaban directamente de la infancia a la adultez. Años atrás nuestras abuelas se casaban a los 16 años, pasando de niñas directamente a madres, y hasta los años 60 las fotos de adolescentes los muestran con ropa de adultos (trajes de dama ellas, terno y corbata ellos –hasta los Beatles en su primera etapa los usaron–), algo que hoy pocos jóvenes lucirían. Y por cierto, en nuestra legislación no existe el “joven”, pues a los 18 años se deja de ser niño e inimputable, para tener todas las responsabilidades del adulto.  
¿Qué es entonces la juventud? Es una especie de período de “moratoria”, de vacaciones, que empieza cuando el individuo tiene libertad (ya no depende o depende menos) de sus padres y no tiene aún obligaciones de familia. Ella comenzó en los países a los que la bonanza económica de la posguerra permitió hacer estudiar más tiempo a los hijos, y creció con la aparición de los anticonceptivos, que prolongan el período sin responsabilidades familiares.  
¿Y qué tiene que ver todo esto con la ley de promoción del empleo juvenil? Mucho, pues aunque la mayoría de nuestros jóvenes de edad no esté en esa “moratoria”, pues debe ayudar a su familia o pagarse los estudios, el crecimiento del país ha incrementado mucho el grupo de aquellos sin obligaciones actuales y muchos sueños para mañana. 
¿Y por qué este grupo “juvenil” se opondría a esta ley? Quizá por tres grandes razones de forma, además de otras de fondo. La primera, porque, aunque les da el trabajo que hoy no tienen, temen que les recorte derechos en algo más importante, el empleo soñado del futuro. La segunda, porque la esencia de la juventud es la rebeldía ante lo que los adultos dicen o hacen. La tercera, porque además rechazan todo aquello que pudiera ligarlos a la niñez. 
Si los mayores nos pusiéramos en la piel de un joven de hoy (cosa difícil porque, como vimos arriba, nuestra juventud fue distinta), veríamos que nos oponemos, primero, porque los autores de la ley no se molestaron en explicárnosla, asegurándonos que ella no amenaza nuestros derechos futuros. Veríamos luego que utilizaron el lenguaje de imposición y de hecho consumado de nuestros padres, ante el cual nos rebelamos siempre. No usaron, por ejemplo, líderes jóvenes para darnos lo que hubiera podido ser una buena noticia. En tercer lugar, porque el sobrenombre de ‘pulpín’ (un jugo infantil), que prensa y políticos utilizan, remarca simbólicamente que es una ley para los niños que no queremos ser, y enfatiza que no nos tratan como los adultos que, paradójicamente en este estado de gracia intermedio en que vivimos, exigimos ser considerados.  
Y aunque la ley les trae más beneficios que problemas, tienen razón de protestar por la forma en que ella se dio. Ojalá podamos cambiar eso.  *Fuente: En la piel de los jóvenes, por Rolando Arellano | Rincón del Autor | Opinión | El Comercio Peru*

----------


## Ararat

Derecho de los jovenes a tener DNI a los 18 años y Derecho para Sufragar a partir de los 30 años.

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

Los que protestan no han leido la ley, no la han interpretado y por tanto tampoco la han entendido. Se estan dejando llevar por los intereses de quienes mañana veremos integrando las listas de algun partido politico. Obviamente de empresa no saben NADA, ni tampoco lo que cuesta a una empresa tener un colaborador haciendo el trabajo que sea. Los costos laborales en las empresas formales son ALTISIMOS, asi como tambien los impuestos. Seria bueno que le echaran una miradita a los paises desarrollados para ver como se maneja estas cosas. El gobierno les quiere echar una mano y la rechazan.

----------

